# should the Seattle Storm fire Anne Donovan ?



## boldhead (May 9, 2003)

i think so. Lauren Jackson is playing like an MVP, Sue Bird is one of the best point guard in the league, Brondello & Vodichkova have good stats... and the team will not make the playoffs!!!!!! The problem comes from the bench and especially from the coach!!!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Can you explain what the heck happened to this team? Without more info, it does seem like coaching...


----------



## rickybrb (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Fire Anne Donovan?*

No way...you have to remember the Storm lost 2 starters this year..Adia Barnes and Kamila were keys to what they try to do..b4 they went down Seattle had a playoff spot locked up..Sue Bird and Lauren Jackson are 2 of the best players at their postitions in that league..give Anne another year with her full team and let's see what happens..she's still better than Lin Dunn the former coach!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Fire Anne Donovan?*



> Originally posted by <b>rickybrb</b>!
> No way...you have to remember the Storm lost 2 starters this year..Adia Barnes and Kamila were keys to what they try to do..b4 they went down Seattle had a playoff spot locked up..Sue Bird and Lauren Jackson are 2 of the best players at their postitions in that league..give Anne another year with her full team and let's see what happens..she's still better than Lin Dunn the former coach!


Well, next year won't be a good example of Anne Donovan's ability to coach. How many players will she lose to the Olympics?


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

i think that if they screw up again you can her. but they did have some injurys. and also every team is losing poeple to the olympics. plus the wnba might be changing the schedule around


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

Maybe anne donovan does need to be fired, but unfortuantly u cant do that, cuz w/e lj talks in an anrticle its all about anne helped her and stuff, so at the first oppurtunity of going to the same place as anne donovan ( if the team had a hope for the championship) lj would jump ship


----------



## rickybrb (May 8, 2003)

*Fire Anne Donovan?*

Yea that is true Gym Rat..the Olympics changes the dynamics for a lot of teams next year..but I still think you have to give her another shot..again when they were at full strenght they had a playoof spot locked up basically..Sue bird played on one leg all year, Lauren Jackson turned out to be the best player in the league, but they lost 2 starters to injury..I know a coach has to find a way to compensate for injuries, but I'd like to see her with her team at full strenght before I'd fire her


----------

